# antiperspirant / deodorant for sensitive skin recommendations



## resin (Mar 14, 2008)

hello!

i have sensitive skin and i'm wondering what the best antiperspirant / deodorant would work for me. someone told me that kiehl's makes one so i'm going to check that out but wanted to get more recommendations here!

thanks :]


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 14, 2008)

Dove, unscented. It's effective and soothing.


----------



## user79 (Mar 14, 2008)

I recently bought a deodorant called syNEO 5, it's a deodorant that lasts for 5 days. I was so fed up with regular deodorants just not having the desired effect, so this one seemed like a good alternative.

http://www.syneo.de/pdf/Flyer_syNeo5_GB.pdf

It doesn't irritate my skin at all because it doesn't contain fragrances, perfume oils and emulsifiers. This stuff actually works! It's more expensive than those cheap drugstore products but you only need to apply it every 3-5 days so it lasts a long time. It's a bit different to use but I am loving it so far.


----------



## anaibb (Mar 14, 2008)

I use Nivea (don't now if available in Canada) for sensitive skins. No perfume and really effective!


----------



## NtheSticks (Mar 14, 2008)

Dove.  clear or whichever.


alternatively would be secret


----------



## user79 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaibb* 

 
_I use Nivea (don't now if available in Canada) for sensitive skins. No perfume and really effective!_

 
I don't think you can buy the Nivea deodorants in Canada, I never saw them when I lived there. But I tried that one and I might as well have slathered on butter for all the dryness protection it offered.


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 14, 2008)

I purchased the Kiehl's and it worked very well.  I would suggest that you ask someone at the Kiehl's counter to squeeze some into a sample cup for you so you can try it out and see what you think.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been hearing a lot of great reviews about Dr. Mist; a multi-use product that's great for treating blemishes, promotes healing and works as a deodorant too! I just ordered a few bottles for summer and will report back how it works. 

Drmist.com Malaysia :- Bad Body Odor / Odour BBO, Underarm Deodorant, Body Hygiene Floatation Fluid Spray, Armpit Deodorizer

Here's a review thread at EDS forum for additional info: ::REVIEW:: Dr. Mist


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 14, 2008)

My HG right now is the Secret Clinical Strength in the fresh scent. Works like a dream and I haven't had any irritation at all. I don't even sweat a lot but this definitely keeps me smelling good and feeling dry =)


----------

